# How to build a prop head?



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I was wondering, what are the materials to use to build a prop head? I want to build a clown head and buy the wig. I saw the clown mask's and the look nothing like i want them to be.

So my question is, How to build a prop head?
1. Materials?
2. Best brands? (links would be nice =P)
3. Any other good materials for detail, pant etc.

Thanks! =)


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I found this, would this work?
*http://www.crayolastore.com/product_detail.asp?T1=CRA+57-5050
*

It looks good, smooth, no cracking, and air dries.

I plan to use the clay around a styrafoam Head


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Check out the DVD from Monster Closet, it's a great resource. It not only tells you exactly that parts that you need, but also walks you through buliding an entire corpse with easy-to-find items. You can get it at monstercloset.com.

I am not affiliated with Monster Closet, and don't receive any benefit if you do purchase it. I'm just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Check out this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9584

playfx is leading a class on this forum. Should start soon.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

k thanks, ill check it out


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm getting in on the group sculpt, but I made faces from the wig heads, latex, cotton, paper towels. The latex can be tinted to whatever color you want it to be, and is easily available at Michaels, AC Moore, or other craft stores. I used the expired latex from Cementex, but thanks to our dear friend Vlad spreading the word that there was such a great deal on it, there is none left to replenish our supplies!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

crossblades400 said:


> I was wondering, what are the materials to use to build a prop head? I want to build a clown head and buy the wig. I saw the clown mask's and the look nothing like i want them to be.
> 
> So my question is, How to build a prop head?
> 1. Materials?
> ...


Hi I just now saw this thread but if you go to my website under the Grinch prop You will find a complete tutorial on how to start sculpting and making your own prop heads. altho it is Grinch the basics are the same. I even tell you how to make a inexpenvise stand to hold your work while you sculpt.


----------

